# General > Politics >  Tory Terrorism

## Recycle it

How can we stop the Tory Terrorist machine ,they inflict more FEAR and DESPAIR than any terrorist group . That came from a 13year old boy is it True or False, do we live in Fear.   I personally fear the Tory government more than i do the Islamic state.

----------


## The Horseman

Oh come on R.....people read these posts and some believe the script!
Fear and Despair.....you have never seen it, obviously!

----------


## Bystander1

> How can we stop the Tory Terrorist machine ,they inflict more FEAR and DESPAIR than any terrorist group . That came from a 13year old boy is it True or False, do we live in Fear.   I personally fear the Tory government more than i do the Islamic state.


I know some people that live in Farr, is that where you are referring to ?.     I think you should just vote for Nicola Turd Gone and never mind these Toareez, she has them sorted out already.

----------


## The Horseman

> I know some people that live in Farr, is that where you are referring to ?.     I think you should just vote for Nicola Turd Gone and never mind these Toareez, she has them sorted out already.


NICOLA TURD!  Have you run against her?  Using names like that serve No Useful Purpose.    What a way to educate the young.

----------


## Rheghead

The leading political commentators seem to be all agreed that the Conservatives are going to be in power for a long time, I have heard/read that it may be for the next 20 years.  The question for all of us in Scotland to ask ourselves is 'Do we prefer a tory government ruling Scotland from Westminster or prefer to rule our own Scotland?'

----------


## mi16

> The leading political commentators seem to be all agreed that the Conservatives are going to be in power for a long time, I have heard/read that it may be for the next 20 years.  The question for all of us in Scotland to ask ourselves is 'Do we prefer a tory government ruling Scotland from Westminster or prefer to rule our own Scotland?'



It may be for the next 100 years, depends on how the electorate vote doesn't it?
Anyhow, its Westminster all the way for me, preferably with Holyrood being shut down in the process.

----------


## golach

> The leading political commentators seem to be all agreed that the Conservatives are going to be in power for a long time, I have heard/read that it may be for the next 20 years.  The question for all of us in Scotland to ask ourselves is 'Do we prefer a tory government ruling Scotland from Westminster or prefer to rule our own Scotland?'


I would rather have a Westminster government ruling us here. the present numpties we have at the moment, have broken, our Police, NHS, Education, Fire Service, Ambulance Service to name a few, don't get me started of their stance on Fracking!!!!!!

----------


## Recycle it

> I would rather have a Westminster government ruling us here. the present numpties we have at the moment, have broken, our Police, NHS, Education, Fire Service, Ambulance Service to name a few, don't get me started of their stance on Fracking!!!!!!


Are you sure that your in the right country for what you want ,maybe a move across the boarder would make you much happier . If you want what England has to offer why would you stay here, if I liked sun shine I would move to somewhere like Spain .  It's not fair or honest to blame others for your Westminster government failings, it's also to right to inflict those negative mistruths on others.  To show support for a party or governemt  that sees abuse and placing folk in poverty as a tool to be used to forward their sick agenda ,says more about their supporters and shame on them

----------


## sids

> How can we stop the Tory Terrorist machine ,they inflict more FEAR and DESPAIR than any terrorist group . That came from a 13year old boy is it True or False, do we live in Fear.   I personally fear the Tory government more than i do the Islamic state.


Use your vote.

Also use question marks.

Also don't mis-use capital letters.

Also don't use tautologies, such as "I personally."  How can "I" be anything other than "personal?"

Writing in sentences wouldn't harm your argument, either.

----------


## Bystander1

> NICOLA TURD!  Have you run against her?  Using names like that serve No Useful Purpose.    What a way to educate the young.


The use  of capital letters is considered Shouting and bad form old chap, dontcha know, and no way to educate even colonials who should butt out and mind their own business.

----------


## sids

Their chief weapon is fear!

Fear and depair;  fear, despair, surprise and an almost fanatical devotion to Thatcher!

----------


## The Horseman

> The use  of capital letters is considered Shouting and bad form old chap, dontcha know, and no way to educate even colonials who should butt out and mind their own business.


Sorry, forgot about the strange customs.......just a minor thought I had.
It does seem that some people like/treat her with respect. Not too hard to do.

----------


## Rheghead

> How can we stop the Tory Terrorist machine ,they inflict more FEAR and DESPAIR than any terrorist group . That came from a 13year old boy is it True or False, do we live in Fear.   I personally fear the Tory government more than i do the Islamic state.


The tory government is the most ideal form of governance for this country in simplistic terms. The person at the top with the most money gets the most power, simple really.  People want simplicity in their lives, they are happy to vote Conservative.  Left wing stuff sounds so complicated and revolutionary, dontcha know?

----------


## mi16

So Theresa May is the richest person in the U.K. by that logic.
clearly flawed theory once again Rheg

----------


## The Horseman

> The tory government is the most ideal form of governance for this country in simplistic terms. The person at the top with the most money gets the most power, simple really.  People want simplicity in their lives, they are happy to vote Conservative.  Left wing stuff sounds so complicated and revolutionary, dontcha know?


Now there is a truthful intelligent comment.    Wowee!

I am being serious.  Rheg got it correct.  Simplicity is certainly a bonus.  Prezz Trump is trying to Simplify the Tax base in the US.  And he is simplifying Politics.   Rather than all tender words for the' evil people', he is talking tough and will also be tough.  Too much 'Namby Pamby(1725).    Let's get the job done!

----------


## Bystander1

And of course left wing works great until you run out of someone else's money

----------


## Recycle it

> And of course left wing works great until you run out of someone else's money


 Well it won't be money paid by the rich as they never pay any tax due to having access to all the dodges .

----------


## Bystander1

Of course the rich don't pay any tax - thats why they are rich. 
What with 16 refugees in the spare room paying £30 a night for the privelege, no limit to the free frocks, villas in Portugal, highest paid 'Leader' in the land, hubby screwing the drones for another £150,000 per annum, free rent in a big hoose in Embra, no cooncil tax to pay. Free transport by limo & driver, a £40Mill airport for the mammy.  Now that's what I call rich.

----------


## Rheghead

> So Theresa May is the richest person in the U.K. by that logic.
> clearly flawed theory once again Rheg


She is pretty well up there.

----------


## Oddquine

> And of course left wing works great until you run out of someone else's money



Just like the right wing then...but the difference is the Tories have doubled the National Debt, which means that every year since 2010 it,too, has run out of taxpayer's money to meet annual spending, so is spending somebody else's.....but the big difference with _their_ overspending is that the Tory world we live in doesn't work any greater than any left wing Government has in my lifetime, (which started as the welfare state was born)....and in fact is measurably worse....as evidenced by the size of the annual budget deficit/burgeoning National Debt,* despite* all the cuts to benefits and outsourcing of public services to private companies to "save money".

----------


## Recycle it

Come on ,are we really saying that the Tory Rich folks are spending taxpayers money on champagne and caviar ,surely not. That's nothing like that Tory mantra they all want folk to hear. God forbid the Labour Party for wasting money on the poor ,disabled, schools, OAP and the NHS , we should hang them all . 
to all the Squirrels out there ,Ruth Davidson says " let me look after your nuts" .

----------


## The Horseman

The raising of the debt is due to too many 'freebies' to keep the Party and the Political Hags in Power.   Unfortunately people vote for the Party that gives them what they want.
The system that is in Place in the Western World is that we are continually giving money away to Nations who perhaps need it, but we give it to the Governments and they divvy it up among themselves.  
Look at Haiti........they were given Billions and the Gov't took it, and the free goods that were supposed to go to the poor people are being sold by by the same Govt.   But our Western World Politicians can say they gave this and that away and be smug about it.   They did their part.  
One day this whole system will implode, like what happened in 2008, but to a greater degree.  All the European Countries are loaning each other money.  One day someone will default and then it's the Domino affect.    They are still keeping Greece afloat...why?   Because they owe money to everyone and everyone owes money to them.

----------


## Rheghead

I read recently that the richest 1% pay 27% of all the tax burden in the UK.  The conservative party have been in power for 7 years now and they have not bothered to reduce that yet.  Useless they are.

----------


## Bobbyian

I think the richest world wide are trying to grab the political reigns, and I think proof is slowly coming through did any of you read the comment >>the-great-british-brexit-robbery-hijacked-democracy << in the Guardian on Sunday . it makes one think what are we fighting for  or are we just being led to the slaughter of a political power grab. as usual just a thought on what digital data does.

----------


## The Horseman

I was looking at this thread again..
How in all conscience can you mention the word 'Terrorism' about any political party, or any other Group of Politicians.
I was going to 'create' a reply, but the words 'Your Nuts' seem to define those who call anything other that true Terrorists that word.......Intentional Indiscriminate Violence. 
Methinks you need a chill pill. Valium would be a start.

----------


## dozy

Governments have slightly changed the wording to Intentional Discrininate Violence, that's what governments do and they do it really well. Their great at brainwashing the stupid that think they are far to smart to fall for it, that's how it works. We all hate the things that happened to the power poor in the past and the same stuff is happening now ,but in a different way . The outcome is always the same ,the poor ,sick and old all get a quick shift as they are seen as a burden
and they can't fight back.  The Governemt needs to sow devision as it allows them to get away with murder ,it's all about greed and the greedy are all to happy to be the first to stand up and shout ,just like you . Governments need that group of those rotten to the core folk,that's how they keep the caring folk in check. To care for others that are less fortunate they yourself is not wrong but to use your position be that in words or power to beat they with is wrong . Try looking in the mirror and try telling yourself some truths, because lying to yourself is the ultimate stupidly. Don't choke on the prosaic or the silver spoon your bought yourself .

----------


## roshep

> How can we stop the Tory Terrorist machine ,they inflict more FEAR and DESPAIR than any terrorist group . That came from a 13year old boy is it True or False, do we live in Fear.   I personally fear the Tory government more than i do the Islamic state.



Had a good laugh, thank's

----------


## dozy

If we didn't get the funny side of life in the rubbish posted ,it's all just for a laugh and not to be taken any other way .

----------


## The Horseman

Update.....
  So how is Caithness and the North doing since the elections.
  Any visible changes?
  And Brexit?

----------


## sids

> Governments have slightly changed the wording to Intentional Discrininate Violence, that's what governments do and they do it really well.


Yes, it used to be "Discriminate."

----------


## The Horseman

> Update.....
>   So how is Caithness and the North doing since the elections.
>   Any visible changes?
>   And Brexit?


I guess my question was too complicated.....oh well....

----------


## dc1

horseman at last we have a mp that has a interest in the people of caithness

----------


## The Horseman

Yes I met him....a dynamic chappy........unfortunately he needs support from within.

And for those who use 'TERRORIST', I would not be using the word in the present climate.  Some words are 'Triggers' for further investigation.
In addition how Stooooooopid are people for using the word.   Get real!

----------

